# Ariens 28 Deluxe 921030 running rough



## MadMax (Oct 31, 2016)

This snowblower is under a year old. I have used it 3 times last winter season. On second use, it started cycling throttle up/down. I've pulled it out of storage past weekend, same thing. Bad gas? I took carburetor apart, drained all old gasoline, cleaned it. Drained fuel tank. Replaced gas with new 93 octane, added a little bit of Enzyme fuel stabilizing additive. Same thing. Here's a youtube video I recorded "youtube.com/watch?v=e_fe8kM9Sfs". If anyone would shine some light on this, greatly appreciated.


----------



## Scuba_Steve (Oct 26, 2016)

Whoops, wrong thread. Dang phone.


----------



## Dextar (Sep 26, 2016)

Did you check the spark plug and the wire? When did you buy it? I'd be calling your dealer and getting warranty work done on it.


----------



## Ferret (Oct 4, 2016)

*Throtle up & down*

I've had the same problem with the same model. With mine it only happens sometimes. I'll shut it down and let it set for about 10 mins. . Then it restarts and runs fine. The dealer thought it was the gas cap, Replaced and still happened. Ariens thought it was the carb icing. Well, now that doesn't seem to be it.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

OK, here's my two cents. Hard to tell from your video but, if it's running like that at idle and you can smooth it out by giving it some choke it's got an idle screw/passage/jet plugged or partially plugged. If it's doing it at wide open throttle it's the high speed jetting.
Also, since these engines now have to meet EPA regs for exhaust emissions it may not run right because it's too warm this time of year. Depending on where you live the elevation and time of year may make a difference. Think about where you live and where this engine was tuned at the factory.
If this blower is only a year old a slightly dirty but not plugged up carb can make a difference. Considering the virtually new condition of the machine I think I'd press the issue with the dealer. When these things leave the factory they're adjust within an inch of being too lean. Your area may need a richer condition.
Lastly, I would not do anything drastic until it's colder than a witches t*t and it surges up and down like this. Still the same problem but the cold weather is what you want to tune it for.


----------

